# bloated organs.



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I had to put a Ebony a lovely black doe of mine down today, she had had previous problems with her and her litter:

(http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=10410)

They recovered from this nicely, but mum was suddenly stuck down with more diarrhoea, so I repeated a toast and oats only diet, and with the Dioralyte, which stopped this problem but mummy started hunching up and was in clearly in a great deal of pain, it felt like there was air trapped in her body, so we decided now the litter was weaned she should be put to sleep.

Curious to see what the bloating was we opened up the corpse to find all her digestive system was swollen and bloated, her stomach looked especially bad, there looked like there was a tumour or cyst attached to the side of the intestines as well.

Would it have been the cyst (if it was a cyst and not just a funny bit of intestine) that caused the bloating? Or some sort of parasite problem?

ideas?


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmmm. Seems to be quite a dilemma. There could be a variety of causes for it. For example (don't take my word for this) but I believe larger dogs can get a bloated stomach when it flips over on itself, restricting food and water access. I imagine that has something to do with the bacteria starting to take over, since there would be less blood flow in the area. 
That being said, there are other causes for the bloating, but I have the feeling it could've been a cyst. Here's a link to a website, it lists causes of bloating for hamsters, but since mice and hamsters are both rodents, I believe the information is still fairly viable.
http://www.ehow.com/list_6853632_causes-bloating-hamsters_.html 
Hope this helps, and hope none of your other mice fall to the same fate.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks - I do think it was probably just the cyst, it was just unluckly they had one sickness then she developed this. Keeping a close eye on her bubs but everyone seems fine.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Good to know.  I hope her bubs are going to be fine. I'd say out of my optimism and no other knowledge that they should be. Hopefully mum's health problems weren't genetic, although I doubt they were. Best of luck!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm confused...is this the same mom and bubs that are mentioned in the other thread? In the other thread it says that the babies were all put to sleep and that the mom developed a tumor and was put to sleep as well...

I'm sorry for your loss. Hopefully whatever caused it isn't contagious and won't effect your other mice.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

No there where THREE litters that developed the sickness, The two older litters recovered, apart from this mum (Ebony a black doe) who got another illness.

The third mother and litter ( an unnamed -argentes) where the ones put to sleep.

and the remaining mother (Cerulean a blue) is perfectly fine and doing well. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------

